# Budget Bart is done!!



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job! He looks amazing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done !!! Looks great


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice, old.....and hairy. LOL.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Bart with an attitude! Very nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Voila! just like that and now you have another creepy denizen for your graveyard. Nice work.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I know what I want for my birthday.....yeah that's tommorw BTW! Just send to the following address....LOL! Excellent work from one RN to another.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice! You should get a tube of liquid nails and blend in all the panty hose and give it some texture!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very creepy, love it!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Now that is a wicked corpse! Excellent job on that guy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good DeadRN, nice work.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You did a great job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

I went downstairs to check on the tacky-ness today, and actaully there are only a few places left!


----------

